# got a reel. dont know if i can use it in saltwater?



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey guys im new to this but have seen alot of videos and i have decided i want to start fly fishing. My dad bought this reel along time ago on sale at a store in Alabama and it is still in the box. I was wondering if it would be ok to use for the flats, and if so what size line do i need to have put on it? The reel is a Daiwa Lochmor-X 200. Any information would be greatly appreciated. 


thanks, michael


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Not familiar with the reel, go check out their website.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

I can't find specs for that exact reel but did find the Lochmor. Looks like it's a cast aluminum reel with a powder coat and click & pawl reel. And IIRC, their X300 was for 6wt so it sounds like the X200 might be a bit small. Plus, I don't know if that drag would be OK in the salt.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Fly Fishing Reel*

It all depends on what rod you hang it on. The reel, in most cases, is only a line holder. Larger Saltwater reels have drags.

I use an old single action reel with 6wt rod and line. The drag is supplied by hand. 

Determine what you're going to fish for; select an appropriate rod and line and have at it.

It should be OK for saltwater if you keep it clean and lubricated. JMHO C2


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Charlie2 said:


> It all depends on what rod you hang it on. The reel, in most cases, is only a line holder. Larger Saltwater reels have drags.
> 
> I use an old single action reel with 6wt rod and line. The drag is supplied by hand.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys i appreciate the help. The rod i have is a Eagle GLC dosent say the weight.... all it says is EF 906 9ft. #6 3 1/4 oz.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

#6 means 6wt


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Before you take that combo to the salt you need to understand that you are slightly undergunned and probably unpreparred for what the Texas Coast can throw at you. Use the forum search and check out past threads concerning casting....wading....stingrays...rod and reel combos...line wts....and of course beer drinking (if you're old enough) cause they all go together nicely! The most important thing is to have fun and don't get discouraged just because the wind is blowing 20 mph. you'll get used to it in a few YEARS!

Just kidding...check out our site (Texasflyfishers.org) for very affordable casting instructions as well as a great club to find alot of knowledge. Good Luck.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Michael,

It looks like you're over near San Antonio. You might check out http://www.alamoflyfishers.org/ for a local fly fishing club. Golden is correct that you should do a little research on fly fishing our coast. It is addictive, and even more so, if you have an understanding of what it entails. Good luck and tight lines!!


----------

